# Come on Already! Geez



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://customwire.ap.org/dynamic/stories/J/JAPAN_SONY?SITE=WIMAD&SECTION=HOME



It better worth the wait i say! At least their trying to perfect it before putting it out, unlike the flop microsoft had!

I'm getting one i'll be one of the ones freezing my tushie waiting outside of bestbuy to get one, who wants to join me? I plan on buying 4-5 of them, cuz u know they be worth double on ebay come december


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea mp, if you get 4 or 5, youll definatly cash in, might even make enough of a profit to give your good old buddy LD one for christmas...


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL - LD - I hear ya!

Looks and sounds pretty cool, although Im not a PS person..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There might be a one-per-customer limit.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> There might be a one-per-customer limit.


so bribe 4 friends into coming with ya and give them the cash for it :king:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol yea that's what they had on xbox 360 as well i just plan on bringing a few people with me to get that many


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL I'll be there with you MP, but I won't need 3 or 4 just one. I'll be getting the Nintendo Revolution too even though playstation is much better


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I seen the previews to that, am sure my sister or brother will get one, looks confusing but the concept of it is cool.

PS3 is gonna blow everyone out of the water and xbox knew it hence the early release but then came back in their faces with malfunctions right away.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i think the revolution is going to kill nintendo, im a big nintendo fan too, the concept is really cool, i just dont think it can be pulled off. might just be the new wave of cool though. the controler just seems stupid to me though.


----------

